# Laptop Charger - How Hot is Too Hot?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I strapped a cooking thermometer to the outside of mine and it reads 140 F.
It's so hot that I can't hold it.

What temperature is considered too hot for these?

Dell Studio 1458
Charger PA-3E


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

That's too hot, yes. A frequent reason for being too hot is a short in the cable, usually just as it comes out of the transformer box, where it's been wrapped tight around the transformer.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds way too hot for me. in normal room temperature, I wouldn't expect a power adapter to reach even 120 degrees F, which of itself, is dangerously hot to the touch. Ask Dell Tech support. They should be able to tell you safe operating temperature.


----------

